# Fuente de alimentación 0-18V a 1.5A



## Marivi (Oct 10, 2006)

Hola quisiera ver si alguien me puede ayudar. Soy una novata en esto de la electrónica y necesito ayuda para construir una fuente variable. Tiene que convertir 120v AC a 0-18VCD a 1.5A. Debe estar constituido por un transformador, puente de diodos, capacitor(para el filtraje),  regulador, y dos galvanómtros para medir la corriente y el voltaje.
necesito ayuda en todo, desde el circuito necesario, el regulador que podría usar, el transformador mas conveniente, los diodos, todo.
También necesito ayuda para hacer el diseño que se imprimiría en la tarjeta, además de como se construiría.
Apreciaria cualquier ayuda
Gracias!
 [/b]


----------



## pepepuerto (Oct 11, 2006)

Hola Marivi ,aqui tienes una pagina con muchas fuentes de alimentacion,no te enfades , pero no buscais nada ,en mis tiempos, solo teniamos libros y pocos, suerte un saludo 
http://www.electronica2000.com/fuentes/fuenreg.htm


----------

